# CPT for Weekend visits



## Marla K (Sep 7, 2009)

The doctor I work for is a family practice physician.  He will sometimes meet patients at his office on weekends for small things, if they call him at home.  Is there a CPT code for seeing patients on weekends or evenings that are not during normal office hours?  I thought there was at one time, but I cannot seem to find it now.  Any help w/this is appreciated.  Thank you,

Marla Kelly, CPC


----------



## claudias (Sep 7, 2009)

First thing that comes to mind, is the CPT 99050...


----------



## drsunitha (Sep 7, 2009)

*Drsunitha*

Hope you can go with 99050


----------



## jgf-CPC (Sep 8, 2009)

*99050*

99050  Services provided in the office at times other than regularly scheduled office hours, or days when the office is normally closed (eg, holidays, Saturday or Sunday), in addition to basic service


----------



## Marla K (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you for your help with this.  I was looking in the wrong area of my CPT book.  Hope everyone had a great weekend.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 18, 2009)

*99050*

This is an add-on code to your basic E/M service. I know it doesn't have the + symbol on it but read the guidelines (CPT 2009 professional editiion, page 445, top of right hand column).

The government payers will not cover this extra fee. Some commercial carriers DO pay for it. (Still cheaper than an ER visit.)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

